# Vampire Counts Painting Log



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

So I have been collecting these miniatures for a couple of years and am finally getting around to painting up a 2k point list. So far what I have is in the overall picture not including an unopened battalion. What I'm going for is a washed-out, John Blanche-style and dirty color scheme. I'm going to really focus on the vampire miniatures with attention with attention to detail and try and focus the aesthetics around them. I figure I will paint all that I have including my vampires and then decide which direction to take. I'm tempted by selling or trading the unopened battalion for some more ghouls and Grave Guard. Both of which I need. I'll periodically post some new pictures over the winter. I"m trying to tidy up my project list with finishing some playable lists. This Spring I want to focus more on playing than painting. For a variety of my armies and lists check out my other painting logs listed in my signature. If you see something you like throw me some rep. If you see something you think could use something, feel free to comment, all c&c are welcomed and taking into consideration.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Now they are some sexy looking crypt ghouls! mind me askin how you painted em?


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm using a really effective and easy technique. Beginning with black primer then using grey drybrushing out to white. Then I color with inks. Afterward I highlight certain areas (eyes, teeth, etc.) and do the bases. The static grass I'm using is 'dead grass' from GW. I'm going to do the skeletons similarly, but, I'm not happy with them yet. I'm still in the process of working out their technique. All of the infantry are magnetized for easier handling and play. My vampires and characters will receive a more traditional and slower paint job to showcase them. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aha, a rather cool idea actually, and their magnetised? :O plus rep my good fellow!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Its nice to see a new warhammer WIP  keep up the good work and keep posting pics :wink:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

sphere830 said:


> What I'm going for is a washed-out, John Blanche-style and dirty color scheme.


I do know he picks a palette of three colours and does everything with blends from those three which is impressive. Not so fond of his actual miniatures myself as they are just too busy for my taste; you seem to have a better application.



sphere830 said:


> If you see something you like throw me some rep.


Egad, a hint! Note the way it subtly infiltrated normal prose

*EDIT - just noticed your signature is not displaying fully; it might be too long*



sphere830 said:


>


Lovely vibrant colours. It makes a nice change from the fleshy beige look of many VC armies.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

as far as i can remember, John Blanche is all about a triptych of gold, red, and black. but the general idea of a limited palette [three or so colours] is something i've always been very fond of...

+ rep for the ghouls, they look great. positively ghoulish! :grin:


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the ghouls.


----------



## davidg32 (Dec 19, 2008)

Great work so far! This army is one that deserves the time and dedication to be fully painted and you are making it look worth the effort! Well done sir!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome work so far. I particularly like the zombies, very vibrant, yet realistic. A cool contrast to most zombies you see but very nice indeed.


----------

